# It is Large



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

When I pick up Amberleah at 6 weeks old her personal area was kinda big for her size dog. I asked vet they said yes it is large but looks OK, not to worry. It is even bigger now it doesn't seem to bother her she does clean it a lot. Has anyone ever had a chi or dogs with this problem? Should I be worried and take her in again?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Could be puppy vaginitis. Or she could be coming in season?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I was thinking maybe in season but at 4 months old? OK what is vaginitis?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Probably not a season at only 4 months old. 

Any discharge or irritation? Here's a link on puppy vaginitis. It's pretty common and diagnosed often when a dog is licking alot.

01 Puppy Vaginitis - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

Or... maybe she's just built bigger than usual.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She has no discharge and doesn't seem to bother her. She has always been very big but seems bigger today to me. At first I thought she was a boy it so big. But no she is a she. 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If your vet isn't concerned, then I wouldn't be either.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey is being treated for Vaginitis right now. The only reason I knew something was up was because she peed a little more often and licked down there alot. She almost done with antibiotics and doing much better.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i hope amberleah is fine i really enjoy hearing about her shes one of my favs


----------

